# Marquis Wars



## Theognome (May 5, 2009)

I tried to paste the photos here, but they were too small to read. This is a series of photos that show a 'battle of the marquis' between a Catholic church and a Presbyterian church. A link to a more readable version is below, along with my attempt to copy them.

A Dog Fight Between Catholics & Presbyterians Laurie Kendrick







Theognome


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Whitefield (May 5, 2009)

Those were created on "churchsigngenerator.com" which is no longer functioning due to a complaint in Toronto. I played with that website generating funny signs a while ago and I remember those two churches: Our Lady of Martyrs and Beulah. It allowed you to create a church name ... a message .. and then save it as a .jpg as though it was a real photo.


----------



## Theognome (May 5, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Those were created on "churchsigngenerator.com" which is no longer functioning due to a complaint in Toronto. I played with that website generating funny signs a while ago and I remember those two churches: Our Lady of Martyrs and Beulah.



I was unaware of this. However, they are still funny- and I could imagine two modern churches engaging in such silliness.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (May 5, 2009)

So these are mythical pictures, Lance?

I suppose they are. It's all fantasy. There are probably some Cumberland PC out there that would agree with the RC signs...


----------



## Whitefield (May 5, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Those were created on "churchsigngenerator.com" which is no longer functioning due to a complaint in Toronto. I played with that website generating funny signs a while ago and I remember those two churches: Our Lady of Martyrs and Beulah.
> ...



I wish it was still up .. it was hilarious. For my own amusement, I created a RC church with the message "Business is slow, indulgences half price!" ... but I think I deleted the .jpg of it.


----------



## Athaleyah (May 5, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Those were created on "churchsigngenerator.com" which is no longer functioning due to a complaint in Toronto. I played with that website generating funny signs a while ago and I remember those two churches: Our Lady of Martyrs and Beulah. It allowed you to create a church name ... a message .. and then save it as a .jpg as though it was a real photo.



Hmm... maybe this was the case in the past, but the Church Sign Generator is up and running.

I'd come up with a witty and brilliant sign to show off, if only I were feeling inspired right now. I'll leave that to the more creative.


----------



## Whitefield (May 5, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Those were created on "churchsigngenerator.com" which is no longer functioning due to a complaint in Toronto. I played with that website generating funny signs a while ago and I remember those two churches: Our Lady of Martyrs and Beulah. It allowed you to create a church name ... a message .. and then save it as a .jpg as though it was a real photo.
> ...



Thanks for finding it! .. Now I can play again. 
I just recreated it


----------



## Marrow Man (May 5, 2009)

When I saw the name of the thread (Marquis Wars instead of Marquee Wars), I thought it was for a new "My Brute" type site where French royalty duke it out (pun fully intended).


----------



## Theognome (May 5, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> When I saw the name of the thread (Marquis Wars instead of Marquee Wars), I thought it was for a new "My Brute" type site where French royalty duke it out (pun fully intended).



Silly me. I am wondering if Drummfly has made level 10 and we can get a PB clan going. Salesbear should be level 7 tomorrow, while Theognome is a wuss. Shame intended.

Theognome


----------

